# pakete richtig deinstallieren

## pieter_parker

ich hab jetzt z.b.

emerge -av gnome-light gemacht

```
emerge -av gnome-light

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-python-base-2.26.1  USE="-debug" 511 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] app-text/docbook-xml-dtd-4.1.2-r6 [4.4-r1] 74 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/pyorbit-2.24.0  USE="-debug" 287 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/libgnomekbd-2.26.0  404 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-menus-2.26.2  USE="python -debug" 429 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/yelp-2.26.0  USE="-beagle -debug -lzma" 998 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xdpyinfo-1.1.0  USE="-debug -dga -dmx -xinerama" 114 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-extra/zenity-2.26.0  USE="libnotify -debug" 2,397 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libunique-1.0.8  USE="dbus -debug -doc -test" 320 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.22  USE="alsa gstreamer gtk -doc -oss -pulseaudio" 449 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmodmap-1.0.4  USE="-debug" 113 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gtk-engines-2.18.5  USE="-accessibility -lua" 660 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-wm/metacity-2.26.0-r1  USE="-debug -test -xinerama" 2,237 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnomecanvas-python-2.26.1  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-themes/gnome-themes-2.26.3.1  USE="-accessibility" 1,546 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-session-2.26.2-r1  USE="branding ipv6 -debug -doc -policykit" 867 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/gnome-vfs-python-2.26.1  USE="-debug -doc -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libbonobo-python-2.26.1  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/libgnome-python-2.26.1  USE="-debug -examples" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-desktop-2.26.3  USE="-debug -doc" 3,036 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.26.3  USE="eds -doc -networkmanager -policykit" 3,066 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-settings-daemon-2.26.1-r2  USE="libnotify -debug -pulseaudio" 1,067 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/nautilus-2.26.4-r1  USE="gnome -beagle -debug -doc -test (-tracker) -xmp" 5,680 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-control-center-2.26.0-r1  USE="eds hal -debug -policykit" 2,210 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-light-2.26.3  0 kB
```

....

gebaut .. fertig .. benutzt und nun will ich es wieder deinstallieren

ich hab bisher immer

emerge -avC gnome-light

gemacht, um das programm wieder zu deinstallieren

wie aber bekomme ich mit einem schlag all die pakete wieder runter die bei der installation von gnome-light installiert wurden ?

----------

## papahuhn

--depclean

----------

## Klaus Meier

Und ganz wichtig: Nach einem emerge --depclean immer ein revdep-rebuild machen. Weil eventuell Anwendungen gegen Bibliotheken gelinkt sind, die jetzt nicht mehr da sind.

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Und ganz wichtig: Nach einem emerge --depclean immer ein revdep-rebuild machen. Weil eventuell Anwendungen gegen Bibliotheken gelinkt sind, die jetzt nicht mehr da sind.

 

Und manchmal noch ein paar Bibliotheken von Hand löschen...  :Wink: 

G. Roland

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Und manchmal noch ein paar Bibliotheken von Hand löschen... 
> 
> G. Roland

 

Und wie findest du die?

----------

## Tinitus

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Und manchmal noch ein paar Bibliotheken von Hand löschen... 
> 
> G. Roland 
> 
> Und wie findest du die?

 

Steht meisten in den Install Hinweisen des entsprechenden Paketes am Ende des Installationsvorganges.

G. R.

----------

